# Sticky  Oddities Forum Rules



## Zombie-F

This forum is for the discussion of Oddball stuff going on in the world around us. It can be for anything ranging from discussion on the Paranormal to discussion on strange stories in the media.

In order to protect both the site owners as well as the site users from any kind of legal action, you may re-print news stories as long as you post a link to the original story *and* include the name of the original author in the re-printed story.

Thank you for your anticipated co-operation in this matter.


----------



## Zombie-F

Updated these rules on Jan. 10, 2010. You can now copy and paste stories as long as you obey the above mentioned conditions for doing so.


----------

